# White bass



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I took a couple of friends out on Lake Weiss this afternoon and caught over 60 nice white bass. Mostly on rattle traps and deep diving bandit lures. Maybe this is a sign of good spring fishing to come. We had several keeper large mouth bass also. All fish were released to fight another day.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I love this time of year, great fish.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Good job,got to love bandit's, best cranks IMO...


----------

